# Wofür ist das Verzeichnis $HOME/.oracle_jre_usage?



## Phantasmagorium (23. Aug 2015)

Hallo!

Heute habe ich die Oracle JRE in der Version 1.8.0_60 installiert. Danach wird das Verzeichnis $HOME/.oracle_jre_usage/ erstellt. Es enthält eine Datei im Format *.timestamp.

Was ist das und wofür ist das? Ist das neu oder gibt es das schon länger?

Im Voraus vielen Dank.

Phantasmagorium


----------



## RalleYTN (23. Aug 2015)

Wo wird das Verzeichnes den erstellt?


----------



## Phantasmagorium (23. Aug 2015)

Im Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers, der ein Java-Programm ausführt. Unter Linux ist $HOME die Umgebungsvariable, die den Pfad des Home-Verzeichnisses enthält, also beispielsweise für den Benutzer foo das Verzeichnis /home/foo/ Aber auch unter Windows soll es das geben, beispielsweise C:\Users\foo\.oracle_jre_usage\


----------



## RalleYTN (23. Aug 2015)

Ich nutze Windows und habe nie von so einem Verzeichnis gehört. Vermutlich ist das so ne Linuxsache und davon habe ich keine Ahnung. Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------

